
Hundreds of privacy-invading apps are using ultrasonic sounds to track you - walterbell
http://www.zdnet.com/article/hundreds-of-apps-are-using-ultrasonic-sounds-to-track-your-ad-habits/
======
bostand
The title implies this is happening but the article body is about the
hypothetical possibility??

Sure, there is a beacon app that does something like this. But that's what it
was created to do.

------
eridius
iOS requires the application to explicitly ask for permission before it can
access the microphone. Does Android not have any sort of similar explicit
permission grant?

~~~
sly010
At installation time.

~~~
bestnameever
I believe that apps made for Android 6.0 or greater must ask for permission at
runtime
[https://developer.android.com/guide/topics/media/mediarecord...](https://developer.android.com/guide/topics/media/mediarecorder.html)

